# IMPORTANT: IHS & Biometric Issue



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello All -

I submitted my online application this evening and realized a bit of a problem. 

Once I was taken to the IHS payment site, all of my details were correct EXCEPT my passport number. It had my old passport (in my maiden name) number instead of my new passport (in my married name) number. And it would not let me edit the information whatsoever. How do I fix this?

I also received a biometrics appointment confirmation via email which also has my OLD passport number on it. 

I have already submitted everything because it said I could not go back. Can I contact UKVI to change this?

I don't want this to be an issue when sending my documents to Sheffield. 

Can anyone please help?


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

To add to this - I have just done some research on others having the same issue on their biometrics confirmation paper and it seems like the person who takes the fingerprints and photo can update the passport number in their system and they cross it out on the receipt and write in the correct passport number. 

I just don't know how that will work with the IHS receipt. 

They are all obviously tied to the same visa application number and my visa application itself has my correct passport number and it also has my old passport number under previous held passports.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ohhhh noooo, I seriously hope you get this sorted. How did this happen?


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

kensP-51 said:


> Ohhhh noooo, I seriously hope you get this sorted. How did this happen?


When I first started filling out my online application it was before I got my new passport with my married name. Even though I updated it on the application, for some reason with IHS and biometrics, it didn't use the updated information. 

But either way, its all tied to the main visa application number which has the correct passport number. It's only the receipts that has my old passport number. 

From what I have read, it can be crossed out on the printed copy and I can just write the corrected passport number. But I shall wait to hear from a mod or someone who has experienced this before.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> When I first started filling out my online application it was before I got my new passport with my married name. Even though I updated it on the application, for some reason with IHS and biometrics, it didn't use the updated information.
> 
> But either way, its all tied to the main visa application number which has the correct passport number. It's only the receipts that has my old passport number.
> 
> From what I have read, it can be crossed out on the printed copy and I can just write the corrected passport number. But I shall wait to hear from a mod or someone who has experienced this before.


Hope so, good luck with your visa! ps don't do like I did once for a visit and leave the copy for biometrics that has the barcode on it at home. 16 mile round trip and 30 minutes to do it. ugggg


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Unfortunately for me I have to travel 2 and a half hours each way just to get to the appointment. That is the closest office to where I live. Terrible. 

And thank you! I think it will be fine. Like I said, it's all tied to the same visa application number, hoping I can just simply cross out the passport number and edit it myself. Fingers crossed for some solid advice!


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can anyone please help?


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Creating IHS Account*

Hello All - 

I am having some major issues trying to create and account or find login information for the IHS website after paying for the surcharge. 

There is a mistake on the account. They used my OLD passport number instead of my current one. 

I was trying to see if I can login to change the passport number. 

Can anyone please help me on how the heck to login to this thing? Even if I create a new username and password, I can't see a way to put in my IHS reference number anywhere.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I am having some major issues trying to create and account or find login information for the IHS website after paying for the surcharge.
> 
> ...


Hey, I think the mods have looked at this because one of them merged your threads. I don't know if they're looking into this but if I were you, I would take both passports with you everywhere just to be on the safe side and if you have not yet sent your documents to Sheffield I would add the issue to my covering letter.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am definitely planning on typing something up stating the error on the IHS site. This was not my fault at all, the IHS site would NOT let me edit the information to correct it which is unbelievable. I really hope I get some solid information. I know the biometric mistake isn't really an issue because I can have them change it on Monday at the appointment. But the IHS thing is completely unfamiliar to me and I have not seen anyone else with a similar issue so I feel kind of stuck. I tried sending an email to UKVI and received a response back that had NOTHING to do with the question I asked. So that was also a dead end. I am beyond frustrated with this system so far.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

And as I said, I can't even login to the IHS site at all. I wanted to see if I could edit my information in there...dead end again.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

You probably won't get an answer from UKVI because they outsource their answer service to someone with no privy to information. Sometimes logic does not always dictate the policy in the home office either. Ill keep looking around and if I find something I'll pass it on to you.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

kensP-51 said:


> You probably won't get an answer from UKVI because they outsource their answer service to someone with no privy to information. Sometimes logic does not always dictate the policy in the home office either. Ill keep looking around and if I find something I'll pass it on to you.


I really appreciate your help. I am just really at a loss for what to do here. I would hope it would be as simple as just attaching the letter stating the mistake on the IHS website, but who the heck knows. I mean the payment should still be attached to my overall visa application number, and as I stated, the application itself had the CORRECT passport number and clearly shows the previous passport number under "previous held passports". 

Absolute nightmare.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, the IHS framework and software have only been in use for a few months to be fair so they may be aware the problem exist (or yours is the first). If you have a receipt for it in your name and you still have the passport that goes with it then I'm sure both passport numbers are tied together in their data base. Just carry them both.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

kensP-51 said:


> Well, the IHS framework and software have only been in use for a few months to be fair so they may be aware the problem exist (or yours is the first). If you have a receipt for it in your name and you still have the passport that goes with it then I'm sure both passport numbers are tied together in their data base. Just carry them both.


Yes, I still have my previous passport and I of course will be sending both of them in with my supporting documents to Sheffield. One would think they would be able to put 2 and 2 together and see that the number is my previous passport and was simply an error on the IHS site. 

As of right now, the only solution I see is to type up a cover letter stating the mistake. Until I am given other information, I don't know what else I can do really.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

Since you've already contacted UKVI, I think you've got 2 options. I don't know if anyone here will have an answer for you because it's a new system. 

1) the cover letter 
2) request a refund, redo the application and re submit.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, do you know how long it typically takes to get a full refund?

I would really hate to have to wait longer to put in the application. I mean the application is correct with all my information, it's just the IHS payment that had the old passport number. I wonder how they link that to the visa application? Just by putting the IHS number on the front of the application when I mail that in? Or is it actually tied to the visa application number itself? 

I would think they can just go in and edit the passport number themselves when they receive the paperwork.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have heard 3 weeks


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I definitely cannot wait that long.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> I definitely cannot wait that long.


Then write the cover letter and submit it.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am hoping that this works similar to how the biometrics letter works and if any information is wrong on it, you can simply just cross it out and correct it yourself. I would think that it would be a similar thing. I can't imagine IHS being ONLY tied to the passport number and not the visa application itself.


----------



## Anissa420 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi - I have a similar(ish) issue. I have paid the IHS but it's tagged to an FLR(M) application, while I wanted it to be tied to the VAF4A application. Can I use my IHS reference number on the VAF4A application? Or should I pay it again and request a refund? When I reached out to the UKVI team, they keep asking me for a GWF number, which I don't have since I never submitted the application before. 

Any help would be greatly apreciated.. It's a lot of money


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

Anissa420 said:


> Hi - I have a similar(ish) issue. I have paid the IHS but it's tagged to an FLR(M) application, while I wanted it to be tied to the VAF4A application. Can I use my IHS reference number on the VAF4A application? Or should I pay it again and request a refund? When I reached out to the UKVI team, they keep asking me for a GWF number, which I don't have since I never submitted the application before.
> 
> Any help would be greatly apreciated.. It's a lot of money


how did you file for your application? VAF4a is a spouse visa, so did you file through visa4uk? They would have issued you a gwf number when the application was started. So how did you go about applying?


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

So your IHS number is basically already in use essentially? Hmm. This is the first I've heard of something like this. But for my situation, i called the inquiry line and they told me to cancel the application and request a refund. I ended up doing that and started a fresh application. It took quite a while to get a refund on the application and we still have yet to get the IHS refund for the first application though. I was approved when we did the second application. I don't know what to do with your situation unfortunately.

Edit: after I re-read your post, how do you have an IHS number if you've not done the application process? You should get one the moment you begin filling it out on the visa4uk website.


----------



## Anissa420 (Oct 18, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> So your IHS number is basically already in use essentially? Hmm. This is the first I've heard of something like this. But for my situation, i called the inquiry line and they told me to cancel the application and request a refund. I ended up doing that and started a fresh application. It took quite a while to get a refund on the application and we still have yet to get the IHS refund for the first application though. I was approved when we did the second application. I don't know what to do with your situation unfortunately.
> 
> Edit: after I re-read your post, how do you have an IHS number if you've not done the application process? You should get one the moment you begin filling it out on the visa4uk website.


Ugh. I was trying to book myself in for an appointment (to speed up my application process). However, the website timed out and then I contacted the uKVI people over the phone and they told me I was incorrectly applying, so I stopped there. 

Don't know what to do now... Thanks for reading though!


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Anissa420 said:


> Ugh. I was trying to book myself in for an appointment (to speed up my application process). However, the website timed out and then I contacted the uKVI people over the phone and they told me I was incorrectly applying, so I stopped there.
> 
> Don't know what to do now... Thanks for reading though!


Did you actually apply for a visa? What kind of appointment were you attempting to book? The premium service appointment you most likely attempted is not what you need. If you've never had a spouse visa, you must apply for that first from the US. You won't be able to go to an appointment to speed up your application. You can purchase priority service, but that just puts your application ahead of the non-priority applications. Doesn't mean it will be processed any faster although historically speaking, they do seem to go quicker. 

Did you receive an email with your GWF number? You would need to cancel that application and request a refund. Then submit a fresh application and just make sure you apply for the correct one.


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> Did you actually apply for a visa? What kind of appointment were you attempting to book? The premium service appointment you most likely attempted is not what you need. If you've never had a spouse visa, you must apply for that first from the US. You won't be able to go to an appointment to speed up your application. You can purchase priority service, but that just puts your application ahead of the non-priority applications. Doesn't mean it will be processed any faster although historically speaking, they do seem to go quicker.
> 
> Did you receive an email with your GWF number? You would need to cancel that application and request a refund. Then submit a fresh application and just make sure you apply for the correct one.


Im sure they will be refunded. Sounds like they submitted an IHS fee without it being issued to anything Ktorres926. Don't know how that could happen though. :juggle:


----------

